
Wikipedia Dominates Among Smartphone Users Looking for News and Information - okket
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/people-love-wikipedia/482268/?single_page=true
======
gnicholas
I definitely use Wikipedia, but never when "looking for news". The article
points to stats that people read Wikipedia before linking to news sites, but
that is likely just because the Wikipedia article linked them to news sites.
These readers are probably just looking for information, and news sites are
reasonably reliable for that purpose. I imagine most of the time that a reader
links from Wikipedia to a news article, it isn't a new news article—if for no
other reason that it has to have been added to a Wikipedia entry already.

